# Anyone need parts?



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Sadly I don't have the money to keep my baby running and I have to buy something that is reliable all the time. In lieu of this I'll be most likely just calling a junk car removal service since the car isn't worth much. But before I do I figured that I'd offer *ANY *parts off the car to the wonderful people on here who have helped me thus far. Also I have *BRAND NEW* NHT Silver Powdercoated Brake Calipers for the front and EBC Redstuff Pads for the front that were never used and sitting in the box. If interested I need to get rid of these as well. 

Forgot to mention its a 1990 Stanza XE, 5spd Manual, KA24E, U12 chassis


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

91yrsold said:


> Sadly I don't have the money to keep my baby running and I have to buy something that is reliable all the time. In lieu of this I'll be most likely just calling a junk car removal service since the car isn't worth much. But before I do I figured that I'd offer *ANY *parts off the car to the wonderful people on here who have helped me thus far. Also I have *BRAND NEW* NHT Silver Powdercoated Brake Calipers for the front and EBC Redstuff Pads for the front that were never used and sitting in the box. If interested I need to get rid of these as well.
> 
> Forgot to mention its a 1990 Stanza XE, 5spd Manual, KA24E, U12 chassis


haha im glad i jumped on here today.

but i will most likely be interested in some parts. infact imma go work on the damn car here in a little bit  needing a new pass half shaft.

let me go work on the damn stanza and then ill post back up with what i need. thanks a bunch and sorry to hear that you decided to not keep the car for your own benefits.


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Unfortunately for you Steve (but good for me!) I figured out what was wrong with my car. It wasn't unreliability so much as my dumb self causing the problem so now that I can fix it (for all of $100) its worth keeping. Sorry again for the confusion but this was truly a revelation at the last minute and I was planning on parting it out. If you still need a part let me know though as I do already have a parts car same year as I said before but with an auto trans.


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

91yrsold said:


> Unfortunately for you Steve (but good for me!) I figured out what was wrong with my car. It wasn't unreliability so much as my dumb self causing the problem so now that I can fix it (for all of $100) its worth keeping. Sorry again for the confusion but this was truly a revelation at the last minute and I was planning on parting it out. If you still need a part let me know though as I do already have a parts car same year as I said before but with an auto trans.


ok i do need some parts now that mention you have an automatic 

imma have to look back through all my papers, but im thinking that i will need one of the automatic relays and possibly a shift computer and a few other items. im still having trouble figuring mine out (hestiates shifting from 2nd into 3rd at certain throttle positions) but i already did a new TP sensor and that didnt work. im wondering of my inhibitor switch needs adjusting. not sure but that vehicle is least of my concern lol.

although... if you have a white 98-01 ram 1500 quad cab driver side door i will be more than interested in talking money


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Ha unfortunately I don't run a junk yard and don't have your door. However, I can help you in the auto trans department. The problem is I plan on removing this junked out parts car before the home owners assoc. goes ballistic so I need to know roughly what you need soon and I can always yank the part and hang onto it.


----------

